# Repairing a clamp handle with a Nicholson file handle



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Excellent fix!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nice fix.now it's time to get a lathe ?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Jim, I was thinking "What would Jim do" (WWJD) when this happened, unfortunately don't quite have the time or lathe skills 8^)

Pottzy, some day!

I'll admit it now, I do have a lathe my FIL gave me some years ago (so the relatives wouldn't get it when he passed).

He was always "value conscious", it is a Monkey Wards 2025 with that wonderful 1970's plastic and the 1/8 HP universal motor and full range, self adjusting speed control. I did cut and shape a clapper for some jumbo wind chimes I build, but never again! The screeching and stalling are just too much =8^@

Someday I'll set up with some quality equipment, but that would be a retirement era decision.


----------

